# Sugar Gliders



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone here either owns a sugar glider, or knows someone that owns one?

I've been reading up on them and would like to talk to someone who has first hand experience with one.  I have been looking at forums, but have a lot of questions that I would rather talk to someone through e-mail/IM about rather than posting on a forum (for now, lol).


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

I have a friend that owns one, I could put you in touch with her if you'd like. Otherwise, I think I saw a few people on here that owned sugar gliders as well? I may be mistaken though. I know you said you'd rather talk to someone through email/IM rather than posting on a forum, but I think if you posted this thread over at http://www.glidercentral.net/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php you'd have even more chance of a response  Someone over there might be willing to correspond with you via email/IM/PM as well.


----------

